# Dead stuck for bugs...



## crystal200020 (Dec 10, 2005)

Hi,  I have a Dead stuck for bugs bottle Aqua 8in Gottlieb, Marshall & Co. Philadelphia, PA and a Valentines Meat Juice 3in amber...Any info please...Sorry no pics, lost camera.......Thanks.


----------



## GuntherHess (Dec 10, 2005)

https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m_42313/mpage_1/key_/anchor/tm.htm#42461

 Does that look like your bug bottle?


----------



## Gratefuldigger (Dec 11, 2005)

We dig the Deadstuck bottles here in PA  every now and then and usually get  in the $25. range. So they are  decent bottles,  I may even have one around if you would want one, you could get in touch with me through this site and I would have to look but I do think I have atleast 1 somewhere. Happy Diggin".


----------



## cowseatmaize (Dec 11, 2005)

Hi, Gratefuldigger, was PA the bug capital? I gave some to my father who grew up in Scranton. I think they were by the same company, Tragers but one from Scranton or West Scranton? Do you know which was the earlier version?


----------



## GuntherHess (Dec 11, 2005)

DEAD SHOT SURE DEATH TO ALL INSECTS NON POISONOUS WONT STAIN DR TRAERGER & SON SCRANTON, PA


----------



## cowseatmaize (Dec 11, 2005)

Thanks for the reply but do you know whether they were in Scranton or West Scranton first or maybe at the same time?


----------



## Oldsdigger (Dec 27, 2017)

*Dead Stuck for bugs*


 Here is my Dead Stuck for bugs. Mine is from the Trade Mark Philadelphia Chemical Works, Cassel Germany, Philadelphia PA. Great ( Bed bug ? ) with a straight pin through it.


----------

